# Ugly Mexican Natty Mod



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

So I went on a cruise years ago, and did my best to get everybody a souvenir (as one does). I picked up a little natty slingshot in Mexico for my brother. It looked like someone whittled it with a knife and threw some office rubber on it. It wasn't very pretty, and the pouch/bands were garbage, but I didn't know anything about slingshots either.

Well my brother just got married this year, and left a box of stuff at our parents he didn't want. And what do I find when I go through it, but the ugly natty! I can't be too hurt cause it was a garbage setup, but it set the wheels in my brain spinning if I could do something decent with the fork.

I tossed all the bands and the pouch, and decided to trim it down. I took about 2 inches off the handle and 1 inch off each fork. Then I started sanding like crazy. The surface was roughly hewed, so I started with 60 grit and worked my way up to 400. Once I had it nice and smooth I sought the help of the SSF for how to finish it (idk anything about wood finishing). I settled on two coats of tung oil, buffing with #0000 steel wool before and after each coat.

She's all done now, and fires 3/8" steel with zest when I put looped 1632 tubes on her. It's still an odd little frame, and it's got a crack on the bigger fork (although very small). Nonetheless, it's grown on me. I don't know the wood, or even which town I picked it up in, but something about it's ugly duckling facade has really charmed me. Thanks for looking.

*still for the life of me can't figure out how to get these pictures right side up...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that's a Slingshot Makeover !


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice transformation! Have you tried single 2040's btw? I much prefer them to looped 1632's. Much smoother draw.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice transformation! Have you tried single 2040's btw? I much prefer them to looped 1632's. Much smoother draw.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice looking frame.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lookin good!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skropi said:


> Nice transformation! Have you tried single 2040's btw? I much prefer them to looped 1632's. Much smoother draw.


I'll have to give that a try Skropi. I have some tubing headed my way, so I'll play around with the setups when it arrives from China. Of course, it may take another month...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You turned that into a really nice frame. Good work!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Excellent work!

Your shooter reminds me of one I have that's waiting for me to work on - or rework

It was also collected in Mexico, and is reputed to be Guava.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice what a little TLC can do!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

All that work paid off. That overall finish looks great.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks guys! I'm just experimenting with the finishes, but it's crazy how complex you can get with it. Just one more aspect of the sport to love!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> . . . . . . . She's all done now, and fires 3/8" steel with zest when I put looped 1632 tubes on her. It's still an odd little frame, and it's got a crack on the bigger fork (although very small). Nonetheless, it's grown on me. I don't know the wood, or even which town I picked it up in, but something about it's ugly duckling facade has really charmed me. Thanks for looking.


Thanks, I hadn't seen string tabs before, they look efficient with the looped tubes.

Mike


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks like palo verde to me. Nice job!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Slingshots with a story are the best.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

This may be just me talking. But it looked amazing from the picture without it being banded up. I do however have a love for ugly gnarled forks. I think it has the best character.

Also did you not want to use leather tabs to prolong the band life a bit? It may be miniscuel but anything helps.


----------

